# Facebook Photo Proof Upload Settings?



## Jonathan12uiz (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey Guys I use apple's aperture with my nikon D300.

I've been trying to put up low res versions of my photos on my facebook business page, problem is, even @ 640px 72dpi low res watermarked uploads, I can still get good 3x5 prints off of them. Is there a good set of settings I can use when exporting out of aperture to make it really undesirable to print from my low res uploads?

Current export settings in aperture are:

JPEG with no metadata
Quality = 7
DPI=72
sRGB colorspace
Watermarked

is there anything I can do?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 1, 2011)

You could try not being so worried about 3x5 prints. Especially if that's all clients would get out of it anyway.


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2011)

A lot of people don't get that for electronic/online display the PPI (it's not DPI) is meaningless. The only numbers that count are the pixel dimensions and the quality level (file size) a JPEG is set to.

The only *sure* thing you can do is, not put the photos on the Internet.


----------



## Rugotska (Jun 1, 2011)

Just be careful when you post on facebook. Facebook has a policy that any image that you put on there, they have the rights to take and sell. While yes, it is a small image its something to consider. I never post my photos on facebook.


----------



## McNugget801 (Jun 1, 2011)

Rugotska said:


> Just be careful when you post on facebook. Facebook has a policy that any image that you put on there, they have the rights to take and sell. While yes, it is a small image its something to consider. I never post my photos on facebook.


 

Actually thats NOT true.


https://www.facebook.com/terms.php

Sharing Your Content and Information

You own all of the content and information you post on Facebook, and you can control how it is shared through your privacy and application settings. In addition:
For content that is covered by intellectual property rights, like photos and videos ("IP content"), you specifically give us the following permission, subject to your privacy and application settings: you grant us a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, worldwide license to use any IP content that you post on or in connection with Facebook ("IP License"). This IP License ends when you delete your IP content or your account unless your content has been shared with others, and they have not deleted it.
When you delete IP content, it is deleted in a manner similar to emptying the recycle bin on a computer. However, you understand that removed content may persist in backup copies for a reasonable period of time (but will not be available to others).
When you use an application, your content and information is shared with the application.  We require applications to respect your privacy, and your agreement with that application will control how the application can use, store, and transfer that content and information.  (To learn more about Platform, read our Privacy Policy and Platform Page.)
When you publish content or information using the "everyone" setting, it means that you are allowing everyone, including people off of Facebook, to access and use that information, and to associate it with you (i.e., your name and profile picture).
We always appreciate your feedback or


----------

